# Pronúncia dos erres com sons sibilantes



## CarlitosMS

Olá a todos

Eu reparei há pouco que certos apresentadores de telejornais (João Adelino Faria, por exemplo) pronunciam os erres com certos sons sibilantes.
Não sei se isto é uma moda chique que se está a espalhar por afectação ou é um som forçado devido à dicção neutra e por vezes artificial, sobretudo na entoação.

Um abraço
Carlos M.S.

PS: Já agora, procurem Telejornal RTP 21 de junho de 2016 para verem o que quero dizer.


----------



## Nino83

Olá, CarlitosMS.

Eu já vi o Telejornal RTP do 21 de junho e notei que esse tipo de pronúncia não é tão sistemática na fala de João Adelino Faria.
Ao minuto 12 e 48 segundos, falando sobre a seleção portuguesa, ele diz "já está em Lyon onde amanhã vai afrontar* defrontar a Hungaria no jogo decisivo", pronunciando [vaj *dəfɾõⁿˈtaɾʃ* ə ũⁿg(ə)ˈriə nu ʒog tsiˈziv], com um "sh" final na palavra _afrontar(sh)_.

PS: notei também que o novo presidente do Portugal tem um erre vibrante bem forte (rrrrrrrrrrrrr). 

*correção (veja #3)


----------



## PeterPT

Ele deve ter dito "enfrentar" ou "defrontar" estar de frente a... neste caso jogar contra...
Afrontar é algo mais de lutas, acusar de algo, fazer afronta.

Se disse isso, enganou-se.

Em Portugal pronunciasse o "R" ou o "RR" das duas formas, com a língua a tocar mais para trás do céu da boca
ou a tocar o céu da boca mais à frente (perto dos lábios).
Depende das zonas do país ou da forma como a pessoa se habituou a pronunciar desde pequena.

Não se trata de moda, apenas o que eu referi.


----------



## Nino83

Olá, PeterPT.
Provavelmente disse_ defrontar_, mas na velocidade da fala dele não consegui ouvir o /d/. 
Vou corrigir meu comentário. 
Obrigado!


----------



## PeterPT

Procurei esse vídeo, mas não encontrei. Dá para mandares o link?


----------



## CarlitosMS

PeterPT said:


> Procurei esse vídeo, mas não encontrei. Dá para mandares o link?


Com certeza, Telejornal  de 21 Jun 2016 - RTP Play - RTP


----------



## PeterPT

Ele diz: "A seleção portuguesa já está em Lyon, onde amanhã vai/irá *defrontar*"

Cumprimentos / Saludos


----------



## Ari RT

O som sibilante do vídeo é um "se": a seleção... irá defrontar-se à Hungria.


----------



## Nino83

Ari RT said:


> O som sibilante do vídeo é um "se": a seleção... irá defrontar-se à Hungria.


Bom! 
Portanto, visto que era o único caso, tenho que dizer que não notei sibilantes depois o "r" na fala do João.


----------



## guihenning

Mas eu já ouvi esse som após erres que não eram seguidos por 'se' ou qualquer outra palavra iniciada por S. Me parece ser coisa de lisboeta. Procurem no YouTube "_José Castelo Branco — Tudo vai melhorar_" e lá ouve-se aos montes esse 'som'. "Prucurársh' (procurar), 'âcreditársh' (acreditar). 'dâsishtírsh' (desistir), entre outros...


----------



## Nino83

guihenning said:


> Procurem no YouTube "_José Castelo Branco — Tudo vai melhorar_"


Verdade. Não sabia dessa particularidade da fala lisboeta.


----------



## guihenning

O «s» também me soa diferente do «s» chiado português/brasileiro. Eu consigo imitar o som que ele faz, mas para isso o meu «_s»_ chia-se como o S castelhano (que em Portugal é conhecido como S beirão). Mas talvez porque seja mais fácil pronunciá-lo assim, já que a língua está ante os dentes devido ao R '_latino_' [*ɾ*] (onde, me parece, se faz o S castelhano. Mas não tenho a certeza porque o meu espanhol é baseado em letras de Shakira e Julieta Venegas ).


----------



## Nino83

guihenning said:


> já que a língua está ante os dentes devido ao R '_latino_' [*ɾ*] (onde, me parece, se faz o S espanhol.



Sim, Gui, a posição é a mesma.


----------



## PeterPT

Este senhor usa uma linguagem mais da realeza, não me cabe a mim julgar a pessoa nem teria qualquer cabimento fazê-lo.
Só quero transportar para este assunto aquilo a que a ele (assunto) diz respeito.
O JCB usa sempre uma linguagem cuidada, um pouco antiga, do género da realeza devido ao seu estatuto e aos meios onde se move. Isto não tem a ver com o local do país, fala-se desta forma (pronúncia) em quase todo o país, exceto nas ilhas e muito para Norte
do continente, de resto só existem diferenças nos meios mais rurais ou nas conversas de rua.
Neste caso em concreto o uso de frases como: Vós sois, vós estivestes, sereis capazes, etc... apesar de correto remonta a tempos mais medievais, hoje em dia usamos o: Vocês são, vocês estiveram, vocês serão capazes.


Quanto ao "chiado" ou "Shakira" o "ch/SH" entoa-se como o "x" Diz-se: Xiado ou Xakira


----------



## Carfer

Nino83 said:


> Verdade. Não sabia dessa particularidade da fala lisboeta.



Fala lisboeta?! O JCB só é representativo do pindérico _'jet set_' nacional.


----------



## Nino83

Carfer said:


> O JCB só é representativo do pindérico _'jet set_' nacional.


Ahah! Olá, Carfer. 
Não sei, não conheço o artista e não morando em Lisboa não posso saber como as pessoas falam. 
Lendo o seu comentário acho que você (como a maioria das pessoas que ouço na RTP) não fala assim.


----------



## PeterPT

Olá, Nino83.
Sim é verdade, este senhor parece que está sempre a representar, parece que usa uma "máscara" para o fazer.
Esta forma de falar não é real, não se pode comparar ao cidadão comum, isto não é realismo, é outra coisa de um mundo cor de rosa que existe na cabeça dele.
Embora eu deva referir que o conteúdo da mensagem que ele transmite é bastante positiva
e importante para quem seja vítima deste flagelo.


----------



## guihenning

Na falta de amigos lisboetas, achei que talvez fosse uma tendência de lá… Já que meus amigos do Porto e de Coimbra não pronunciam assim e eu normalmente tendo a associar mudanças fonéticas bizarras ao sotaque lisboeta, por me ser o mais exótico.


----------



## intruder

@guihenning 
Olá, Gui. O que significa a construção "por me ser o mais exótico" na sua mensagem anterior? 
Não estaria correto dizer "por eu ser o mais exótico"?


----------



## guihenning

Estaria se eu falasse de mim, mas eu me referia ao sotaque de Lisboa, veja:


guihenning said:


> eu normalmente tendo a associar mudanças fonéticas bizarras a*o sotaque lisboeta*, por *me ser *o mais exótico.


Poderia também ter dito: «_O sotaque lisboeta que é, pra mim, o mais exótico_.»; «_por ser ele, pra mim, o mais exótico_»; «_por ele me ser o mais exótico_»; «_por ser-me o mais exótico_». 
Há ainda outras possibilidades, mas 'ele' e outros pronomes são dispensáveis em todas elas.


----------



## xiskxisk

Não percebi bem a questão.

O correcto é pronunciar-se como se escreve, sem adicionar nem remover erres ou esses:

mais rápido - ˈmajʒ ˈʁa.pi.du
falares - fɐ.ˈɫa.ɾɨʃ ~ fɐ.ˈɫaɾʃ
mar morto - ˈmaɾ ˈmoɾ.tu
ar puro - ˈaɾ ˈpu.ɾu
andar a pé - ɐ̃.ˈdaɾ ɐ ˈpɛ


----------



## intruder

guihenning said:


> Estaria se eu falasse de mim, mas eu me referia ao sotaque de Lisboa, veja:
> 
> Poderia também ter dito: «_O sotaque lisboeta que é, pra mim, o mais exótico_.»; «_por ser ele, pra mim, o mais exótico_»; «_por ele me ser o mais exótico_»; «_por ser-me o mais exótico_».
> Há ainda outras possibilidades, mas 'ele' e outros pronomes são dispensáveis em todas elas.



Obrigado. Agora entendi ) Pensei mesmo que você tava falando de si mesmo.


----------



## Guigo

xiskxisk said:


> O correcto é pronunciar-se como se escreve, sem adicionar nem remover erres ou esses:
> 
> mar morto - ˈmaʁ ˈmoʁ.tu



Em muitas áreas do Brasil, este 'r' é bem forte, gutural. Há também aquele 'r' enrolado, do interior de SP, MS, GO, que não sei a representação fonética.


----------



## guihenning

O erre a que se refere chama-se retroflexo, Guigo. A representação fonética é: [ɹ].

maɹ (São Paulo, Curitiba, etc)
maʁ (Rio, Nordeste, etc)
maχ (Rio)
maɾ (São Paulo padrão, Portugal e África, Rio Grande do Sul*, Santa Catarina*, etc)


----------



## Guigo

guihenning said:


> O erre a que se refere chama-se retroflexo, Guigo. A representação fonética é: [ɹ].



Grato, Gui!


----------



## xiskxisk

guihenning said:


> O erre a que se refere chama-se retroflexo, Guigo. A representação fonética é: [ɹ].
> 
> maɹ (São Paulo, Curitiba, etc)
> maʁ (Rio, Nordeste, etc)
> maχ (Rio)
> maɾ (São Paulo padrão, Portugal e África, Rio Grande do Sul*, Santa Catarina*, etc)



E onde é que é omitido?

Por exemplo: fugir = fugi


----------



## guihenning

Parece que se omite no país todo independente de qual erre se utilize. Boa parte, porém, ainda faz a ligação entre um verbo e uma palavra que se inicie por vogal. Monossílabos não costumam perder o erre.


----------



## gato radioso

CarlitosMS said:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Eu reparei há pouco que certos apresentadores de telejornais (João Adelino Faria, por exemplo) pronunciam os erres com certos sons sibilantes.
> Não sei se isto é uma moda chique que se está a espalhar por afectação ou é um som forçado devido à dicção neutra e por vezes artificial, sobretudo na entoação.
> 
> Um abraço
> Carlos M.S.
> 
> PS: Já agora, procurem Telejornal RTP 21 de junho de 2016 para verem o que quero dizer.



O apresentador disse o verbo com pronome reflexivo: defrontar-se

Não seria normal que uma pessoa cujo emprego é ler textos públicamente não tivesse uma boa pronúncia. Ao menos uma pronúncia que pudesse ser considerada correcta ou padrão.


----------

